# jack horror???



## maryjane22 (Oct 17, 2007)

is jack horror good to grow because the seeds are pretty cheap but i want to know if in the end the bud is real good..im trying to decide on that or ice..i love the way it looks..SOOO many crystals..im a vrigen grower so any advice is good for me


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 17, 2007)

it`s growing level is moderate, so not so good for the first time grower.
jock horror is a good strain though...


----------



## theCre8or (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm a first time Grower and I'm trying it.  I prefer a sativa up buzz and everything I find says this is a great strain for that.

I'm about 12 days into the grow from seed.  I've got one seedling that is 12 days old and 2 more that are about 3 days old.  The older plant was started rough.  I transplanted way to early.  I should have kept it under a humidty dome.  Aside from that, my grow box exhaust systemw asn't sorted out properly and it had a day or two of temps in the upper 90's.  Another mistake, I didn't flush my sol first.  It's good, fresh Fox Farms soil and probably doesn't need to be flushed, but I think that it would have made a difference.  This older plant is a pale yellow and i just noticed some brown spotting.  I'm hoping it will improve and am reluctant to add any nutes, but I'm starting to get nervous I'm going to lose the plant.

The two newer seedlings are getting the proper treatment.  They are under humidity dome, with plenty of light.  They are looking strong and GREEN.  the first one was yello from the get go, so I feel like these are going to do much better.

My point is that if you have your system totally sorted out, temp, soil, lighting, procedures, etc. Then I bet it will go fine.  Still, it's my first grow and have yet to get going on the process, so this whole thing may fall apart soon.    I've got a few seeds left, so if these dont' go well, i'm going to plant the rest of them and give it a whirl.

Good luck


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 20, 2007)

"don`t put all your eggs in one basket" 
you know the saying.
don`t give any nutes untill the 3rd week atleast,and keep "all" your seedlings in your humidity dome untill you can see actual new growth-this way you`ll know they`re rooted for sure.:woohoo: 
also remember, Sativas take longer to flower than Indicas, and the harvest window will open and close - sometimes numerous times, during the late stages of flower(10-12 week mark).
Flushing your soil first?? i`ve never heard of this practice, and can see no reason too. especially when using FFOF.
the nutrients in the soil sustains the young seedlings for their first couple/few weeks, flushing would leave the soil "nutrient defficient" and mean that you`ve spent all that cash on FF for nothing-you might as well have bought sterile soil at 1/4 the $$
the only reason i can think of for flushing your soil is to collect the run-off water, which, if you live in a "hard water" area, will lower the ph.
i may be wrong, and if i am someone will chime in no doubt:fid: 
oh- and BTW, you should have really postedthis in a new thread and not someone elses-just a heads up for future dude 
                               -:lama: :watchplant: :lama:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 20, 2007)

maryjane22 said:
			
		

> is jack horror good to grow because the seeds are pretty cheap but i want to know if in the end the bud is real good..im trying to decide on that or ice..i love the way it looks..SOOO many crystals..im a vrigen grower so any advice is good for me


 
Hey MJ22, I can only quote a friend who grew it. He said that it was the best tasting, best overall high, longest lasting high he'd ever smoked.

He's been smoking about 30 years, so his appraisal kind of impressed me.

I intend to buy some. I still have WW, Ice and Afghani ahead of the JH, but I'll get to it. It's a damn good buy, you're right!


----------



## Red-Eye Jedi (Oct 20, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> it`s growing level is moderate, so not so good for the first time grower.
> jock horror is a good strain though...


 


I am also new to growing. I am interested in buying some seeds that are fairly easy to grow as this will pretty much be my first time. any suggestions as to a fairly cheap easy to grow seed?


----------



## eezee (Oct 21, 2007)

hey,
i grow jock horror , cali-o bud , blue widow . jock is the one that do the best. it seem to be strong plant cause the other ones got burns from the grow mix ferts and jock did well in the same grow mix. 
i have one beutiful lady jock that just start flowering , im gonna post some pix in couple of days.....if you want to see how it looks.
good luck,
eezee.


----------



## theCre8or (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks for the tips shugy, but I wasn't asking for advice here.  I was relaying my experience to MJ so that she might have an idea of what "moderate" grow means.  My point is my first (the very first plant) went less than perfect but the two little brothers shortly behind it are already noticebly healthier.  If things continue this way, then it won't be a difficult grow at all.

I'm interested in other opintions regarding the flushing, though.  The bag of soils suggesting flusing ALL soil before using it.  

THanks again

ang good luck MJ!


----------



## MarPassion (Oct 21, 2007)

Maybe they mean with flushing the soil to make it moist. Sometimes when soil is really dry the water just flows through the soil and the soil doesn't keep the water, it takes some time and flushes to make the soil keep the water again. If the soil is really dry like that then young seedlings really can die fast because the soil can't keep the water. 

Maybe it's just a precaution from the manufacturer. But of course i could be wrong. It's strange though that flushing is needed with new soil.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 21, 2007)

Is this stain the same as Jack herrer?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Oct 21, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Is this stain the same as Jack herrer?


 
Ditto +1

??


----------



## theCre8or (Oct 21, 2007)

I've read that it is a "second generation" of it.  Whatever that means.  I think it's supposed to be very similar.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 22, 2007)

theCre8or said:
			
		

> thanks for the tips shugy, but I wasn't asking for advice here. I was relaying my experience to MJ so that she might have an idea of what "moderate" grow means. My point is my first (the very first plant) went less than perfect but the two little brothers shortly behind it are already noticebly healthier. If things continue this way, then it won't be a difficult grow at all.
> 
> I'm interested in other opintions regarding the flushing, though. The bag of soils suggesting flusing ALL soil before using it.
> 
> ...


 
cheap soil maybe?


----------



## harvester (Feb 15, 2008)

i am jacks knockoff cousin jock horror


----------



## harvester (Feb 15, 2008)

said in tyler durdan's voice  "i am jacks inferior cousin "about jock horror. man you peeps sure like to glorify the beasters.


----------



## harvester (Feb 15, 2008)

truthis you get what you pay for jaxck herrer is a world famous strain with pedigree the seeds are almost 400 dollars for 10 jock horror is like 36 dollars for 10 seeds you do the math.


----------



## 4Faded20 (Feb 17, 2008)

I would go ahead and get Jock Horror seeds even if you aren't the most experienced grower. Good luck with it.
Um harvester..there's no need to make 3 posts like that. I'm more than positive that you can fit more than one sentence in each post


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 17, 2008)

theCre8or said:
			
		

> I'm a first time Grower and I'm trying it. I prefer a sativa up buzz and everything I find says this is a great strain for that.
> 
> I'm about 12 days into the grow from seed. I've got one seedling that is 12 days old and 2 more that are about 3 days old. The older plant was started rough. I transplanted way to early. I should have kept it under a humidty dome. Aside from that, my grow box exhaust systemw asn't sorted out properly and it had a day or two of temps in the upper 90's. Another mistake, I didn't flush my sol first. It's good, fresh Fox Farms soil and probably doesn't need to be flushed, but I think that it would have made a difference. This older plant is a pale yellow and i just noticed some brown spotting. I'm hoping it will improve and am reluctant to add any nutes, but I'm starting to get nervous I'm going to lose the plant.
> 
> ...


 
There is no need to add nutes to fox farm ocean harvest for at least two months. Also no need to flush. Humidity domes are not needed with seedlings either. Humidity domes are for cuttings. Seedlings start with roots so they get their water from them. Cuttings don't have roots and that is why we use domes until they root.


----------

